# 14' squeaking from d/s front wheel



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aluminum wheels or wheel covers? You omitted what model it is.

If it has wheel covers, remove the fronts and report back.

Rob


----------



## gbmlt14 (Aug 28, 2014)

Whoops, 1.4l 2lt r/s. Steel rims w/ wheel covers.


I drove around with the wheel covers on and it didn't start making noise right away, and when it did I pulled them off and gone. What the heck?

Last night I was driving really really slow beside a wall to hear when it was making the sound and it seemed like once every tire rotation it would make the sound. 




 Sent via my frozen iPhone in Canada


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

gbmlt14 said:


> Whoops, 1.4l 2lt r/s. Steel rims w/ wheel covers.
> 
> 
> I drove around with the wheel covers on and it didn't start making noise right away, and when it did I pulled them off and gone. What the heck?
> ...


Strange as it sounds, rims flex a few ten thousanths while in motion and exagerate a bit on turns.

Take a bit of silicone grease and put it along the lip of the wheel cover where it meets the rim.....that'll quiet things down.

Rob


----------



## gbmlt14 (Aug 28, 2014)

It kinda makes sense. I'm going to return them and get my money back. 

Thanks, I never would've thought of that. 


 Sent via my frozen iPhone in Canada


----------

